# cheap centrifugal supercharger?



## marcello1.8t (Jul 6, 2008)

does anyone know where i can find a very cheap used/new centrifugal supercharger?


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2009)

*Re: cheap centrifugal supercharger? (marcello1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *marcello1.8t* »_does anyone know where i can find a very cheap used/new centrifugal supercharger?

What sort of application? Best bet is ebay


----------

